# Creating a GOOD home gym...



## SmallMid (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I've found this forum really useful and i've done alot of reading. Even though similar questions are asked im yet to actually narrow it down to an exact. Or is it more of a personal type subject?

Anyway, the question. What equipment makes a good home set up.

Being honest , i'm not the strongest of guys and im sure 90% of the forum can pick / hold / etc alot more weight than myself but as a small-ish framed guy im happy with my progress.

At the moment i have the following -

Weider C700 Smith Machine & Cables.

Pro Power 3 Station 'Multi Gym' ( Chest Press , Pec Deck , Lat pull down etc , dip station , etc )

7ft Olympic Bar

5ft Olympic Bar

5ft 1" Bar

Ez 1" Curl Bar

Dumbells

Approx 150kg of weights.

I will try and get a picture sometime soon. Now i have the use of a double garage but i do try and keep it all in 'one' so that we can use the other as an actual garage/storage.

I've been reading alot about a 'power cage' and the benefits over a 'smith machine'. Are those benefits worth me swapping over from the Weider C700 to a power cage. I do use the cables alot for cable fly etc. Also like i say im not the best at deadlift or squatting as my bodyweight is only around 65kg so i'm in two minds...

Is there anything else i could add to my small collection to really benefit from a 'home style' gym set up. ( Cardio wise i have the usual rower , exercise bike , yoga items and punch bag ).

Any information will be great, thank you.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i would get a power rack a decent incline decline bench and some dumbells .a smith machine is ok but you can be limited with your range of motion in some exercises .just my opinoin though


----------



## lardyboy (Feb 13, 2013)

If you have the money and the space then all you need is a decent power rack, a good adjustable bench, some mats, Olympic barbells and some dumbells. Oh and various weights. That's my dream home gym any way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Oly Bar

EZ Bar

Adjustable Bench

Rack

Spend the rest on plates


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

I wouldnt bother with a smith machine.

The best way to make progress is finding a solid partner to train with.

Other than that a squat rack for some free weight squats.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I personally love my Smiths, as I train alone at 6am ish in the morning in my garage. Only exercise I can't really do is leg curls for hams, but always deadlift every week anyway.


----------



## SmallMid (Feb 10, 2013)

I've already got the smith machine hence my question, would it be a BETTER investment swapping it to a power cage?

Also i have an adjustable bench, just looking to buy some 25kg plates as i could do with a few more olympic plates.

Looking at a hack squat machine, any suggestions or would a power cage also cover this without the ££££ price tag?

Thank you for all the opinions so far, much appreciated!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

my opinion, a home gym should be based around a power cage....you then are safe to handle the heaviest weights in complete safety, you can also do nearly every exercises imaginable within the confines of that rack.....smith machines are OK for some exercises but bench press, squat, dead lift etc, are more productive in the cage.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pul lazy boy, big tv, fridge and a heater in my changing room and there you have it, quality home gym!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

SmallMid said:


> I've already got the smith machine hence my question, would it be a BETTER investment swapping it to a power cage?
> 
> Also i have an adjustable bench, just looking to buy some 25kg plates as i could do with a few more olympic plates.
> 
> ...


Cage is really good mate, but I wouldn't swap my Smiths for one as it does all I want, with safe lockouts. Just my opinion though.

Where are you based in the UK. I have 2 x 25kg plates in my garage, but they are not a matching pair. I dont use these to be honest as I have 6x 20kgs and various 15s, 10s and 5s plus micro plates. I might get rid of these and get some more 5kg plates, as I am making some more olympic dumbells tomorrow in work.


----------



## SmallMid (Feb 10, 2013)

Staffordshire mate.

Where are you located?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

South wales. Bit far for a drop off and postage would be obscene


----------



## SmallMid (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, a little far.

Thank you for the kind offer though!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

id sell off the mutli gym and buy a rack.

heres a link to my home setup

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/175917-my-home-gym.html


----------



## SmallMid (Feb 10, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> id sell off the mutli gym and buy a rack.
> 
> heres a link to my home setup
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/175917-my-home-gym.html


I have been keeping an eye on your thread with interest.

I may add a power rack to the collection, I feel by adding and not replacing I'll get the best of both worlds.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I sold my smiths and got a rack with top and bottom pulleys, never looked back.


----------

